# Knotweed blooming super early



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

The Japanese knotweed is already starting to bloom around here! It usually doesn't start until the first week of August and lasts until early September. Anyone else seeing this in their area?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, another type of weeds are blooming earlier because of the much rains we have
here earlier this Spring time. No knot-weeds yet.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

It isn't blooming here in North-west Pennsylvania yet - but we did have a late freeze that zapped and killed all the earlier growth.

Not to worry though, it quickly sprouted again and with all the rain we have had is taller than ever.

I know it is invasive plant, but with much of it along the creeks and rivers, the honeybees will have lots of it to work once it does bloom!


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

It's always our best flow. There is a ton of it around here and the honey is delicious. This got moved from the general beekeeping forum to here, I don't want anyone to think it is something that they want to plant, VERY invasive. It's a great plant to have around for the bees just not on your land. I probably should have posted it in the what's blooming forum. It's just crazy how early it is blooming this year a good 6 weeks early. I need to get some supers on. Makes me think I better check my mushroom spots(lobster, black trumpets and chanterelles) to see if they are coming up early as well.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

mcon672 said:


> I don't want anyone to think it is something that they want to plant, VERY invasive. It's a great plant to have around for the bees just not on your land.


I have two small patches on my property - one that surrounds an old outbuilding and another place on a hillside. I keep it contained with mowing around it - but it keeps sending up new shoots where I mow it.

It has a very deep root rhizome that is hard to kill - and is spread by the root - little pieces will take root and start growing. People spread it un-intentially by digging up the roots and plants and throwing them elsewhere. This is also why it spreads so fast along the river banks - just a piece of root breaking off and flowing downstream will get deposited elsewhere to start spreading there.

However, the bees do love it. When it bloom the bees are all over it.


----------

